# List your Mbti and favorite workouts



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I wonder if there's a correlation between mbti and favorite work outs?
*post your mbti, and excerize likes/dislikes 
*
Im an INTP- 

I like- biking, tennis, rock climbing, volleyball &swimming (basically anything that's fun, and I don't realize I'm "working out")


I dislike- gyms and will not run unless I'm being chased.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

INFP

Hiking (but don't do it often), running, swimming...

I just joined a gym and stick to the elliptical because it's better for your knees. I used to do the strength machines, but it's kind of intimidating in that area. It's more comfortable to take the strength training classes. I also like Pilates and yoga.

I detest Zumba, anything dance related or those horrible step aerobics classes.

Going to the gym is nice, but it always feels like a meat market. I have some friends that are members so they are great at getting me off my lazy butt. You DO feel so much better after a good workout.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

INTJ - I like group based gym classes where you don't really have to interact with anyone and can follow an instructor.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Infp. Gym every day. Otherwise kayak, run, walk or sports.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

INTJ

Likes: basketball, soccer, running.

Dislikes: swimming, any type of dancing classes, and the gym at times.


----------



## Mscob (Jul 1, 2014)

INFJ - Hiking, swimming, dancing, yoga

I recently got a weider crossbow so lifting weights and a treadmill at home. 

When I was younger I swam on a summer team and worked out at a gym a lot. I prefer to work out at home or do some physical activity outside.

I do get energized after a great workout, hike, or working in my yard all day. Finding balance with yoga is important to me because I tend to overdo it at times.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a combination bastinado / strappado in my room. (Brought to you by the manufacturers of the S&M Amusement Home Kit.) Otherwise known as a "power station", on which I can do push-ups, pull-ups, dips, and isometric holds, and use to do squats.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

ISFP

Likes: Push-ups, jogging, rowing machines and most sports
Dislikes: Anything where I can't forget that I'm working out, don't really like gyms or working out with other people (I like people, I just want to go at a comfortable pace for me)


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

INTJ

I used to do Triathlon, which I really enjoyed. Nowadays, I hike and do self-weight exercises at home to stay in shape, which is also very enjoyable. I did go to the gym for a few months some years ago, and I must say I enjoyed it quite a bit aswell; I actually don't think I really have any workouts/sports that I've tried that I dislike, I generally just enjoy moving my body and learning new things. Well, I may not enjoy motor-oriented sports such as motocross, and I consider this since my brother used to compete in motocross and I never enjoyed being at the racing track.

As a sidenote, I've also been a practioneer of football (soccer), golf and gokart.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ISFP
5 tibetan rites
Chi-kung and yoga stretches.
Tai-Chi forms.
Taking long walks.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Intp 
running


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

ISTJ

I do home workouts for the majority of my exercise. Otherwise I enjoy swimming enough to not want to turn it into exercise. And I do some running, but only enough to not die when my family signs me up for a relay. :dry:


I prefer to never use a gym if at all possible. Travel time plus waiting time and time spent cleaning what you just used could easily waste an hour of my day.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

INFP.

I LOVE pushups. I know all sorts of different crazy pushup variations. It's pretty ridiculous. I hate cardio, but when I was running at night I would focus on my goals and vision and it got me motivated but aside from that I'm not really much of a runner. I still don't know how I was doing a 15 minute body weight warm up, then Insanity, then 500 pushups 6 days a week. That was fucking nutty. 

Due to a physical disability I can't lift weights which pisses me off so I just do calisthenics. Always with some extra pushups just for good measure.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

*INTJ*

- Step Aerobics (My most favorite)
- Walking (I do this nearly daily)
- Elliptical (my favorite exercise machine)
- Treadmill (somehow jogging/running on these are easier on my knees)
- Biking (stationary bike)


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

INTJ

Like
-Solo endurance sports - I used to be heavy into triathlons (especially the running and swimming), slowly making my way back into the sport after a couple of years off. I plan to run an ultra at some point. I'm also getting into expedition racing.
-Weightlifting
-Anything wilderness-based - in particular hiking, snowshoeing, kayaking, etc.
-Bikram's Yoga

Dislike
-Any form of gym-based fitness class 
-Machines of any kind (treadmills, stationary bikes, circuit equipment etc) - although rowing machines are tolerable under the right circumstances


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I wonder if there's a correlation between mbti and favorite work outs?
> *post your mbti, and excerize likes/dislikes
> *
> Im an INTP-
> ...


Interesting thread - I already spot a correlation with you!

I am an INTP as well, and I *dislike *running in the gym and I am neutral to lifting weights. I really enjoy lifting bags of food when I walk home from the supermarket, though.  I am not a fan of running in general, unless it's for a short distance. 

I like playing volleyball, tennis, table tennis, swimming (both in lakes and in pools), hiking, biking, figure skating. I don't mind things like yoga, pilates, and stretching; they can be useful.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENXP


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

ENFP

Vinyasa yoga.
Biking.
Swimming.
Running.

Those are mine, in the order I enjoy them.  Yoga is far and away my favorite, but I supplement with a variety of more traditional cardio, especially while it's so nice outside!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

INFP

I do things that are fun for me. That means backcountry skiing is number one. But I can only get out to do it about 50 days a year. I also run on trails and on track. Minimal pavement. I love high intensity interval training on the track, and it is essential to backcountry ski at a high level to have a high degree of anaerobic fitness. When at the track, I run a mile from my house to warm up, do a little light stretching, then run 400 meter repeats until I am almost ready to drop. Then I run a mile home. On trails I can go up to about 30 miles (50K) unsupported. Anything longer than that I enter ultramarathon races, not to compete against anybody but for the awesome support and food. I used to inline speed skate but two very serious injuries requiring major surgeries resulting from a single crash retired me from that sport. I enjoy hiking and just walking everywhere.

It's all worth it because it enables me to do this...



























I hate lifting weights or doing much of anything in a gym. but when I was young, I played basketball, volleyball, and handball. I sucked at baseball and football. I have long maintained that time on your feet is the single best thing you can do for your health.


----------



## oscillates (Jul 7, 2014)

ISTP
I enjoy biking, weight lifting, hiking, swimming.
Running is just no.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Those are some great pics @telepariah


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

INTP here.

5100 STR in WoW.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Mkay, super serious now (I've never actually played WoW, so I don't know if that's a plausible STR, I just looked up "WoW STR" and put in the first number I saw in all the Google results).

I like swimming, sex, parkour, and VR gaming whenever I can get my hands on it.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

I am an ISTP and like running (am managing to run ~5km every day and have kept this up for almost three weeks). But it's important to note that I am trying to lose weight. The weight loss process is slower than it has been in past attempts, but I've come to learn that this is not a bad sign at all.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Running/enfp


----------



## aeralin (Jul 11, 2014)

Running INTP


----------



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm an... INTJ, like half of this forum, and I like bicycle riding.


----------



## EricFisher (Feb 18, 2014)

INTP.. running, yoga, other exercises that don't require a gym or equipment.


----------



## ailures (May 24, 2014)

INFP
I like running, love swimming and hiking.
I do legs, BUM & TUM exercises plus cardio and occasional dancing. I love dancing.
Any kind of activity really.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ - goal oriented

I'm trying to tighten up, so any workout outs that target my core are my favourites at the moment. I like ab workouts, squats, and curls.

I HATE - running (cardio) and pull ups.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ENTP. I like HIIT the most, but do weight-lifting and cardio out of necessity-- I'm least fond of regular cardio. Such a grind.

I'll probably love rock-climbing, let's be honest. I'm a fan of yoga, and would probably like Tai Chi, and have enjoyed martial arts in the past.

I'm not a very active person, though.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm an INFP and I like cardio, aerobics (low and high impact), and weight/strength training. I'm kind of interested in doing yoga as well, so we'll see! I would also like to give pilates and dancing a try too!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

The most successful formula for me involves variety. I just joined a large gym that offers tons of different fitness options. I really mix it up. Weights some days, cardio most, and the occasional class. I really love outdoor activities, but feel anchored by teens who seem to say no to doing ANY thing, sigh.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTJ and I doubt there is one. I do whatever that's available to me as I am not overly fond of any physical activity I've tried so far. I think I'd enjoy some kind of competitive sport the most but and I would like to try martial arts but it's an issue of cost right now. Currently doing cardio, trying to squeeze in some HIIT and doing body weight strength workouts.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

INFJ yoga


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

INTJ. In general I like resistance and strength building exercises (along with pilates/yoga occasionally) much more than aerobic exercise which tends to make me feel shitty.

I don't like anything involving teams I am alright at softball because I was taught how it works growing up, but not really interested in formally playing on a team. 

I've wanted to learn a variety of action-oriented sports since I was a kid (biking/BMX, snowboarding, rock climbing etc.) As I got older I also became interested in learning martial arts. It's often not convenient/practical for me to learn this stuff though.


----------

